# ThatRoanHorses' Daily Life & Barn Journal



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. :smile: Awww I'm sorry to hear about Sugar & DG. 
Duncan is probably so cute! Can't wait to see pictures & hear about your adventures.  Subbing!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Jumped back. Spending quite a bit of time on the other forum.

I'll be going to the barn a ton over our long, 5-day-weekend. I go to a private HS, so we get the week *before* my brother's Bday off (17th). Either way, that means more time with Duncan.

We signed the lease, officially, on 3-6-17 at around 5:15. Duncan's now "mine"; I get full use of tack, trails, and horse. The owner of Duncan (whose show name is "Zippin Roan Sonrise") has also allowed me to groom, lunge, and lead around her yearling filly (no clue what her name is, LOL.)

This summer I'm hoping to do lots of shows.... The thing is, Duncan isn't good at the Western-style events that I'm used to; I have yet to find an English (which he rocks at) club/shows. We're working! The leaser is paying D's board ($475.00, indoor-only), and we are paying the $275.00 training, $25 chiropractor, $70 full shoe sets, and any show bills that there are. Other than that, there's not much expense. Leaser is paying all vet bills, too. Pretty good deal if you ask me. (Then again, I've never leased a horse before, soooo....)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww congrats! That's so exciting, now he's yours!  Sounds like my lease. I am leasing my trainer's horse & I use all her tack (well, except I do use my own saddlepad!) & can ride at my discretion.
That's awesome, not too expensive at all! Definitely a good deal. That's one thing I love about leasing- the vet bills are taken care of. :lol:


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

LOL! It sounds like I might be getting my own saddlepad & spurs; her feet are bigger than mine and she made it very clear that it was _her_ $400 saddlepad, LOL.

I didn't make it to the barn today. I don't know how many of you have heard of them, but I'm good friends with the owners of Rohl Arabians. They have a daughter two years younger than I, and we get along like two peas in a pod. Her and I are going to the barn tomorrow afternoon; she's never rode Western before, and I've barely rode English. She is a champ at dressage! Her Arab/QH cross is beastly. Wouldn't want to meet those two at a dressage comp!

Gave Duncan some treats for the first time yesterday; he did the cute lip-curl and head bob. :3


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's so cool!  It's always nice to have barn friends. Hope you have fun riding together!
Aww he was probably so happy you gave him treats.  So cute! I'm dying to see pictures!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

I got one good one from the first time that I rode him that I could share. I know not many people read this, but what do you horse experts think about him, form wise? :gallop:


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Little update: Tonight's ride did not go as well as I had hoped. There were many horses in the arena (5+ at a time) and Duncan periodically decided that he hated all of them, ignored my commands (both foot , rein, and verbal) and had a panic attack each time. His trot was fast, bouncy, and antsy. He would NOT take the correct lead for the life of me. We ended up walking around in the arena for an hour and a half. Eventually we decided it was time to coll him down and brush him off. In a day or two I'll post a video of our first ride, and I want you to critique it. (We only trotted in that video.... Ignore background sounds & other horse when I post it.)

Also, I brought the wrong horse in twice. The girl that I brought with me decided to ride Cookie, who is an almost solid-black mare. We were told to get the "black horse with the blue blanket" from outside. We weren't told the color of the halter, if she had any markings, anything. We went out to the paddock he indicated, and there were FOUR horses that were black and had blue blankets. I called "Cookie!" and a black mare came up, so I assumed it was her. No; it was a 21-year-old mare who came whenever you called in her general direction. Ugh. I felt stupid, so I took her back, and went out and got another black mare; this time, on a whim. I remembered someone taking lessons riding this horse; she had a white sock on her right hind. Nope. That was the barnhands' mare, who had a rather large cut on her hind leg. The barnhand told me to put her in such-and-such stall, and brought me out to a TOTALLY different paddock, where a lone black mare came running when the barnhand called "Cookie!" *sigh*

Ignore my mini-rants if you want, whatever. LOL. Felt good to get that off my shoulders. The next time I'll be able to get to the barn is Monday. Hopefully we'll do better then.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Subbing! Looking forward to seeing video


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

It says it will take a couple hours to upload, so it should be up by this afternoon. I'll try to post it tonight. Forewarning: It's nothing special. I'll add music, because there are many people in the background; and, ignore the other horse that was riding at the same time as I.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry I haven't updated much. I was feeling discouraged from that ride; it wasn't fun. He didn't listen well, and didn't respond to my cues; whether verbal or physical. He was hot, fast, and anxious.

Yesterday I was slow to get on him... I wish I wasn't, though. He was a DREAM! I was so excited! He collected himself nicely, without me asking, and then started a nice, slow, paced, walk. I asked him into a trot; he was a bit fast at first, but I had to ask for his head down; then he slowed down an listened well. Best part of that ride? He loped slower (though I won't say better) than his trot. Yay! Videos to come!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

He's a cute horse. That picture look a bit strange, but I think part of is maybe that his hair grows kinda weird?? Camera and angle may not be lping. Either way he isn't bad looking. Don't have time to actually critique him, but if you can get some better confo pictures feel free to post them in the confo critique forum. I'll try to look back later and give you some critique if you want. 

I'm also subbing to keep up. You seem like a good match.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww he's a handsome boy. He's really cute.  Need to see more pictures for any critiquing, but he looks cute.

& about the bad ride, it's OK. I have my days too. Just doesn't go right, nothing works, etc. If you get to the barn I hope you have a better time.  

Can't wait to see the video as well!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. Since I don't drive, the parents have figured out they can blackmail me into getting me to do stuff before I go to the barn. ;-; I don't like to rant about them here, but it's really starting to irratate me. We made a contract, outside of the one we made to actually lease Duncan, that says I have to do 3 things to ride him... "Wear bands on braces (Which I didn't, but I am now), Keep Grades Above "C" (I've never had below a B), and keep my room clean." I am DOING all of those things! I just can't GO there because I can't DRIVE!

Anyway, I'm taking my aunt to the barn Saturday, so I'm hoping Duncan behaves, LOL. If my aunt sees the bucking maniac that I first met... well... It won't end well.

What do you guys mean by confo shots? I haven't taught him to "stand pretty" as we call it at the barn, but I can try.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Confo shots is just basically a horse standing 'square'. 
Here's a thread that may be helpful:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/how-take-good-conformation-photos-103033/

Ugh, that sucks about your parents.  Hopefully they get you to the barn asap so you can see him! Grrr.

Duncan better behave for her! LOL.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Dang, I wish there were a "Thanks" button.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll update with a larger post later, but today's ride went very well. I rode Duncan bareback for the first time today! We tried trail, but I didn't set it up correctly; we did my course at a trot, and it wasn't spaced correctly. Aunt was impressed. Kitten fell off my shoulder and scratched my arm pretty bad. There's a new colt at the barn! 1mo bday was three days ago. So cute!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Disappointing news from yesterday, Duncan is lame. Don't know why or for how long. I feel like it is my fault, but BO says it's not. Hmmm.

Rode a 27 y.o. Buckskin QH (George) on the trails instead. Cute little guy, felt bad for riding him at that age. He was very pushy; I had to stop and make him back up multiple times to keep him out of my space. He also almost pushed me over and slammed me into the wall while I was trying to put his blanket back on. Silly horse. Just because you're old doesn't mean you get to act like that; he got a smack on his rump.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, bareback sounds like fun!  I bet the colt is adorable.  I'm jealous!

Sorry to hear Duncan is lame. Don't blame yourself for it, though. Sometimes it happens. As long as you give him time off to recooperate, don't stress it too much.
That's good you got to still ride, sounds like he's a grumpy, pushy old man who has some bad habits. Glad you reprimanded him though.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

He's usually pretty good; I've ridden him before, but his owner spoils him to death. 

This same horse that I rode yesterdary apparently hates white tables. He doesn't spook at anything else.... Apparently, the owner (who we shall call "V" for privacy purposes) took him to our NDAQH show. He did fine until the judges brought out (*bummmm bummmm BUMMMM!*) the White Table Of Death. I don't remember all the details, but he bucked, reared, spun in circles, bolted, and then jumped the fence of the arena. (He is *27*, mind you!) and he got away without a swat. I would've (mentally) beaten him to a pulp, then gave him a good, hard, slap with the reins and made him walk back in and finish the course. The judges gave V an award for being able to stay on, LOL.

ETA: Duncan gets at least a week off, mostly because I don't have time to go out and ride this week.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that's funny! They really do spook at the silliest things. Redz got a bit antsy the other day because two trashcans were flipped over. Seriously...I was like come on now. :lol: The monster trash cans!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

I know. I was trying not to laugh (V is .... sensitive? Yeah, let's go with that...) so I was, like, red in the face while obviously purposely staring at George's barrel to avoid looking at her. That naughty horse! LOL!


Did a water change on my 20G tank tonight.. I found babies! Little baby Panda Cories. Adorable! Impossible to get pics of. I'll take a bunch of pics sometime soon and start posting!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Sooo, this is copied from my other forum....

<<snip>>

So, I just found my gerbil hiding in their "run" in the garage. He's not supposed to be there; he's supposed to be in his 50G tub on the desk. My question is, should I get a glass aquarium with mesh lid? Or should I modify the tub I have? I can't figure out where he escaped. No holes in the wire roof, no holes in the sides/bottom of the tub. I don't EVER leave it open, because I have cats that have free access to the garage at all times.

I guess this is more of a rant, but if you have advice for a sneaky 3 y.o gerbil, please tell!

<<snip>>

Anyway, Duncan is still lame. He had an abscess on the back of his hoof that was pretty large; it popped on Sunday. Yesterday it was 58* out, so I went on a trail ride on a short, fat, APH mare named Annie. Was a nice ride. Hoping to ride Duncan sometime this weekend.

Here are some pictures of some of my fish; I got 4 new girls and started a Sorority the other day. All's well so far!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I LOVE Bettas! I always used to have so many! Makes me want to get one again. 
They are so beautiful. Thank you for sharing! I love the flaring picture as well. So cute.
Aw, I'm sorry Duncan is still lame. I hope he feels better soon. I'm glad you still got to ride regardless. I'm sure Annie was a comfy ride!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

LOL.... I got a new Betta today. I was bitten by the Betta Bug January 2016. Now I'm at 7; three girls, four boys.

The Boys....

Ringo (Dalmatian (Pink))
Marmalade (Orange Marble)
Daichi (Not Pictured)
Leonardo, Gabe, or Nimbus (Not Pictured, Not Named)

The Girls....

Tsuki (Yellow)
Kaida (Not Pictured)
Ika (Not Pictured)

The others pictured have passed, but...

Akuma (Silver Copper Butterfly)
Samurai (Red Marble Koi)
Harmony (Turquoise Fem)


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Massive update. Our barn is busy! The first show of the season is May 6 & 7th (not this weekend, but next!) I'll be starting with walk-trot showmanship, horsemanship, western pleasure and barrels.  We are totally not ready, but who cares! LOL. BO said he has never been to this show without someone being bucked off. It will probably be me!

I'll update with pictures after I go to the barn tomorrow. Duncan's Bday was yesterday! Happy 7th, big boy!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww they have such cute names, your Bettas.  I used to have like 4 at a time. :lol: It's addicting. 

Aw, the show will be fun!! Exactly, who cares? It's just for fun!  LOL ahhh hopefully you don't get bucked off! Can't wait to see, happy belated birthday Duncan!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I found his pedigreeee!!! Find it here! --->2011 FOALS

Duncan is a 16.2hh Red Roan QH out of Roanys Sonny Bunny x JB Zippos Windy Jane

2013 CO Champion Minnesora 50 50 Futurity Winner
2ND & 4TH At Halter . Placed 3RD At The RRVISS Futurity!!!!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

We did great at today's show! We entered four classes; WT Showmanship, Western Pleasure, and Horsemanship. We got second, fifth, and last respectively. We dropped our egg first in the egg and spoon class lol


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Here's a picture of my beautiful boy and his wonderful handler! LOL.

Fancy boy is living the life back at the barn; we started hunt seat and equitation.

ETA: upside down, one sec

From the day before the show.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

For those still checking in, life at the barn is busy as heck. We've had three shows in two weeks.

Duncan and I get better each time. Last weekend we got Reserve High Point in games, fourth in Western Pleasure, and sixth in Showmanship. 

ETA: Please excuse my derpy smile lol.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww congrats!!! That is GREAT! You guys look so good! :mrgreen:
So glad you've been doing well with each other!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

@ThatRoanHorse

Whatever happened with this?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/morals-ethics-vs-free-horse-755521/


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry for not updating in forever, guys! I lost the password to my e-mail and then accidentally logged out of my HF.com accout and was unable to get back in. I'm back now!

A lot has happened in the past few months. @horseluvr2524, I think I've decided to decline their offer, as wonderful as it is. We just simply can't afford it at this time and I've become too attached to Duncan (despite his recent behavior) to just up and leave. He's one of those horses that knows everything and yet nothing at the same time. He knows human emotions, riding, etc., but can't comprehend why his "original owner" (who actually still owns him) hadn't ridden him in a long time... But, when she did, (the "recent behavior") this happened....

At our last show (in July) we were on a roll. We placed second in Showmanship and fourth in English Pleasure (our first time!). Between Trail (which we didn't do) and Western Pleasure there was a 1 hour lunch break, so I decided to tack up and ride to warm him up before the our next event. It was going well, and so I asked him into a lope (even though we only do W/T classes) and he sped up over a couple a seconds, looped around, and took off bucking all the way across the arena. I managed to stick on but it shook me up a bit. I let the BO ride him for 15 minutes before Western Pleasure and he was good as gold. We placed fifth out of eight in Pleasure which was pretty good. I relaxed, thinking he might just be overexcited since he got to lope in the arena (which he gets to for games at the end of the show)... So, we did Horsemanship and got to games... I didn't warm him up because I didn't want him to learn that bucking at a lope is okay at shows.... First was Egg and Spoon; we just trotted because he was a little bit antsy, then Barrels. Now, granted, this horse is NOT a gamer. He is trained 100% pleasure and before I started riding him didn't get to do games. We went around the first two barrels at a fast trot, and then around the third. On the home stretch I let him "go" (as I usually do) and he took off bucking AGAIN. I trotted the rest of the games.

Now, I've fallen off horses before, but not specifically Duncan. He's never done anything like this, even on the lunge line as his owner said he usually does. This new behavior shook me up quite a lot and I didn't ride for a couple days after that. When I finally did (I believe it was three of four days before I could muster up the courage) I had to lunge him for almost an hour before he stopped bucking at the lope. THAT made me not want to ride him, so we just did walk/trot transitions and some stops before I got off. BO said he was just acting up, I was worried that his crooked leg was giving him trouble, and my mom thought it was a pinched nerve. When his owner called later that night, she said he has never acted up like that, even as a 2-year-old. She said she was going to have the vet out but I'm not sure she ever did.

Fast forward to a couple days ago (with a couple bucks in between, but getting better), his owner went on a trail ride with him for the first time in nearly three years... He spooked, reared, bucked, threw her off at a spin (granted she apparently isn't a very good rider in the first place (or so everyone at the barn says... I've never seen her ride)), and ran into her as he tried to run off. She either broke or fractured her foot and fractured/bruised a couple ribs. Before I found out, I rode him, and he was 100% amazing. Didn't even flinch once. Before I got off someone at the barn told me what happened. I FREAKED, jumped off him, and someone else at the barn had to un-tack him because I was so upset. I've ridden him every day since then and he hasn't done one thing out of the ordinary (from before he started bucking) and I'm concerned that he got his rear end handed to him when he bolted.

I'm still really shaken up... I guess it was an explanation leading up to a question... What do you guys think could have caused this? What should I do about it? I think he feels that I'm nervous around him now. I try not to be when I ride (I've heard that they can sometimes feed off a rider's nervousness) but it's really hard after hearing what he did.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Update: We had the final show, except for a couple mini fun shows, this weekend. We did okay; 1st in horsemanship on the second day, and 2nd in WP on the first day. 4th or 5th in everything else, including games... which reminds me, anyone have tips for getting egg out of the saddle?

I'll try to update more regularly now. With school started, there will be less time to go to the barn. It also means that the lease ends in a few months.  I'm not allowed to ride him from November-March, and he's having a hair folicle (?) removed from under the girth because it rubs. Then I have a few months to get him in shape again, then off to the shows! I want to make it to congress eventually but it will be a couple years, lol.

For now, some pictures. PEMDS... please excuse my derpy smile.. TIA lol.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Quick update: We hit a rough patch health-wise with Duncan. He seemed to have had a stroke (droopy ear, eye, lip on one side) but the BO said t was allergies... after a round of allergy shot it started clearing up. Got his owner to bring the vet out. Blood work came back good, so we brought the chiro out. Not sure how that went. He got his shoes off since show season is over, which is nice because it's $35 versus $120 every 6 weeks. Haven't started riding him yet and the lease ends in November.

I personally thought it was a pinched nerve because of his halter. His old one disappeared and so he was wearing a leather one that was, IMO, too small. Now the barnhands take it off unless they're leasing him.

One of my friends sent me this great post on shows...

So very true!! Thanks to all for a great 2017 Show season!🐴❤

Written By: 
Becky David Hanson
Hanson Performance Horses
Clements, California

Nobody goes back to horse show after horse show after horse show because they "won a trophy" or "a head stall" or "a buckle." They don't pay their entries time and time again because they might win a shiny token that validates their efforts. People go back to the show pen because they enjoy the challenge and the people and the camaraderie and the social environment that makes up The Horse Show Experience. . They go back again and again because they love the responsibility of caring for their horses, the process of working with their horses in the pursuit of a personal goal, and the reward that comes when the judges and their peers praise them for a job well done. They hook that trailer up weekend after weekend because they love facing the ever humbling challenge of showing horses with other like minded people who understand their insanity...their strange addiction to the abuse that is the ups and downs of showing horses! When it is all said and done, they go back again and again, year after year because they love that early morning ride, that coffee with friends, the stories recounted, the laughs had, the failures and successes shared with their trainers and barn mates. They go back and pay up over and over because they love all of the parts that make up a horse show or a rodeo or an expo or a clinic. The buckle or trophy alone isn't enough without the praise or adoration or admiration of fellow riders who understand the hours of hard work, dedication, tears and sweat that go into simply setting foot in the arena.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Test thread, if it works, it's pictures of my friends Arab yearlings.

Edit: Well it worked apparently; I'm having trouble posting pictures. Please ignore my posts; I'll update you later lol.

Final Edit: Okkkaaay, now that we've got that out of the way....

Hi, all! It's been a while since I've posted! This is just a quick picture post, tell me if you want to see more! These are my friend's Arabian yearling; there's 5 of them + the mini. You can guess which two are my favorite. (*cough* the greys *cough*) I got a new camera for Christmas and am beginning to take post-worthy pictures, lol.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

More pictures, anyone?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow! What beautiful horses!!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm baaaaaaaccck! No update as of right now, I just got back and need to get my thoughts in order. 

Just wanted to tell everyone who follows me that I now have an Instagram account! You can find it here! The account is private but I normally check twice a day so if you request to follow me I'll see it!

See Duncan's progress here! He's come so far, although he still needs lots of work. That video is one of his extraordinarily fantastic days; some days he won't slow down, keep his head down, etc., but we're getting there! I've watched this video about a hundred times because I cannot believe it is the same horse I've been working with for over a year now.

See a short video of Duncan walking on the longe line here!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

For those of you who don't have Instagram... 



 

Sorry for the bad quality but priceless content  I need to get that shoulder back but I'm proud of my heels rofl.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Here’s some preview photos from today... had a fantastic time. Last spring (technically summer now, right?) I wouldn’t have dared to even walk him to the field, much less take off running and has him follow me at a lope.  also had a friend out riding with me, she seemed to have a great time too. The girl who usually rides Yoga (although DOESNT own/lease her!) was really rude when she came to get her for a lesson. Something along the lines of “I need Yoga for a lesson, NOW.” I could tell it upset my friend (who likes faster horses anyway, which Yoga is not) so I went and got a little grey gaming mare called Marlie, who likes to go FAST!

Edit.... WHY ARE THEY SIDEWAYSSSSS?!?!?


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

Quick update; our first show was yesterday! We placed 5th in Showmanship (even after he rested his foot for the inspection AND I tripped and fell on our way out, lol).... but he totally made up for it after placing FIRST in Western Pleasure! I was
So happy with the way he performed- and his spirit isn’t “broken” like some of the pleasure horses- he’s still his spunky self outside of the arena but he is now slow-downable. We didn’t place in Horsemanship but I wasn’t expecting us to- by that time it was hot and sticky and icky and we were tired. The only game I did was egg and spoon; we got second.  I didn’t get any pictures of myself competing (note to self: either find someone else to take pictures or teach my mom how to use the camera) but I got some cute pictures from before the show.


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

We're doing so good... mostly.

Yesterday I longed him and then rode him inside for a few minutes. I rode him out of the indoor arena to the outdoor arena (As I normally do) and EVERYTHING was scary. The rope hanging from the door to the barn that normally he can walk into and ignore? OHMYGAWDIT'SGOINGTOKILLME! The metal step-stool? IT'SSOSCARYI'VEGOTTAREACT! The white "gate" for trail? HOLYCRAPGOTTAGOGOGOGO! The BO's kids playing on the slip-and-slide half a mile away? OMGTHEY'REMAKINGNOISEANDMOVINGFASTRUUUUUNNNNN! Turkeys!?!? HOLYHECKNO! Everything. Everything was scary, for whatever reason. It was the most consecutive spooks I've seen him do, ever. I was so proud of myself for riding them out, too; there were points where I was basically sitting sideways and had lost both of my stirrups. I started to ride him into the barn and the hay bales were scary, too. I had to get off and walk him inside. Then he spooked at my dad sitting down in a chair, a kitten, and a pair of barn swallows. 

The thing is, is that he managed to spook with his head basically between his knees (not literally, but close). I was aggressive about his speed and his headset (practicing Western Pleasure), making him keep his head down and speed basically at a walk while trotting. In that "perspective", he was great. Slowest he's been all year, head way down. He would do a lap or two and then spook at something. I'd work him hard in that corner and he'd go back to normal; then a few laps later he'd spook at the same thing. Rinse and repeat until he got over it, then he'd chose a new thing to spook at. Eventually after I went inside (and after a few minutes of being good) I just got off. He probably thought he won, which he did in the end, but I also think I won the "spook-battle". One of the barnhands said that he got what he wanted, but he wasn't spooking so he could go inside... was he?


----------

